# Thomas Brooks on the consent of all the parts of scripture



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 18, 2021)

For harmony. Though there may seem to be a contrariety between scripture and scripture, yet there is a blessed harmony between all the parts of Scripture; the contrariety is seeming, not real. As when a man is drawing water out of a well with two vessels of a different metal, the water at the first seemeth to be of a different colour, but when he draweth up the vessels nearer to him, the diversity of colours vanish, and the water appeareth to be of one and the same colour, and when he tasteth them, they have one and the same relish; so though at first sight there may seem to be some contradictions in the Scriptures, yet when we look more nearly and narrowly into them and compare one place with another, we shall find no contrariety, no repugnancy in them at all, but a perfect harmony, and a full and sweet consent and agreement between one place and another, between text and text, scripture and scripture.

For the reference, see Thomas Brooks on the consent of all the parts of scripture.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

